# Wisteria vs Water Sprite



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Wisteria is more of a true stem IME. Water sprite grows really leafy and delicate. Once it proliferates it starts to develop little plantlets with fully formed root structures near the surface. It's a really beautiful plant, but I would go with Wisteria if I had to choose between the two b/c it's easier to maintain. I keep both species and love them both though. They are great for new tanks b/c they love nitrates and grow fast in most conditions.


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

i never had w sprite, but the wisteria is awesome. very bright plant and grows like no tomorow once acclimated in your tank. my fry always hide within the leaves.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

it will also suck up any left over nutreints that might be causeing bba if you got it


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Between the two...I like the water sprite. Grows very big and lush. Fry and small fish love to swim through it.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

As the character 'Radio' put it so eloquently when asked which pie he wanted, I say "Bof of em"

Ive had both and liked both of them. They both grew at about the same rate for me and looked very similar in my tanks.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just trimmed my wisteria a few days ago. when it grows back I can send you some for FREE!!


----------

